# ,  / > Kenwood >  TS-530

## ut5ulq

hi all!  TS-530SP   .     ,    -   28M    25W,        80-100W.   ,      ,    (  Tp4)      (12by7a)   ~0.3 - 0.4v.     
 ~3.3V.      SSB        VFO ~0.8V - 1V      .     28M      3-4   .
        .    -   .   .   ?    ...

. ,               ,       ...

----------


## ut5ulq

!    .    .     "transmitter section" -     .    ,   :Sad:      -     .    !!    !!

----------


## ut5ulq

,         .

----------


## ut5ulq

> WARC  530     ,      PLL UNIT . .


        .  ,  ,   .    , Features - WARC Band !!



> ,  D3 .


,   .  :Smile:   -     .        .   ,   D3              ,          -   ""  .   -    .         -        10  C81     ?

----------


## vit2

Hi !   ,     TS-530/830.     ALC.   .      .

----------


## Toly

.  .

----------


## twskm

CAR    NB

----------

